# Routing from DHCP adress



## Ugluk911 (Apr 3, 2009)

Hi.

Please excuse my poor english...

I want to have my freebsd server act as a router to link the network at my job with my laptop.

I configured two ethernet cards in the freebsd pc server, one connected to my office network getting an IP adress by DHCP, the other connected to my laptop with a fixed IP adress in a private network (like 192.168.10.0).

From the pc server I can ping everybody and access the Internet provided by my office network.

But in the laptop I can only ping the server's IP with the fixed adress (192.168.10.1) and the adress provided to the freebsd pc by the office DHCP (1.19x.xxx.9) If I try to ping the office gateway (1.19x.xxx.43)it's not working.

Is it possible that the network admin at my office have blocked his gateway from outside routing?

I hope my question is clear...

Thanks

Louis


----------



## Crom (Apr 3, 2009)

Did you configure the FreeBSD working as a gateway ?
If no, you need to add that options to /etc/rc.conf like gateway_enable="YES"

And also you need a NAT entry on FreeBSD for your laptop's network (192.168.10.1)(Or your network admin can add a static route to his gateway for your 192.168.10.0/? network, like 192.168.10.0/24 to 1.19x.xxx.9)


----------



## Ugluk911 (Apr 6, 2009)

Ok, I made some progress...

Now I can ping everbody! But I can't acces the Internet from the Laptop.

I think it's a port-sharing (or redirecting) issue. I tried to redirect port from the freebsd server 80 but it doesn't seems to work.

Any idea?


----------



## Ugluk911 (Apr 7, 2009)

I can now ping everybody and access every web sites by IP adresses.

So I can't configure the FreeBSD server to make the Laptop (Windows XP client) access DNS (no forwarding).

I had set up named.conf on the FreeBSD server to "forward only" and put a valid DNS entry in "forwarders".

Any idea again?

Thanks


----------



## SirDice (Apr 7, 2009)

Edit /etc/resolv.conf on the fbsd box and make sure the DHCP server also supplies the nameservers to the clients.


----------



## Ugluk911 (Apr 8, 2009)

All is ok in resolv.conf. The nameservers are already there.

I have to set the DNS manually in the TCP/IP properties of the Windows clients. I can't have the freebsd server to provide DNS automatically to the clients.

What's wrong?

Louis


----------

